# Emac ou Power G4



## mc-ready (7 Juillet 2003)

Au risque d'ouvrir un nouveau debat, pour ceux qui me connaissent, c'est bien , sinon sachez que durant 2 mois j'ai hesité a prendre un Emac, j'ai attendu la baisse des prix , la seule chose qui me bloquait, c'etait de savoir si ma camera numerique ( samsung D70-D70i Dv out) etait bien compatible avec imovie, final cut, etc...or je suis allé y a quelque jours au darty avec ma cam pour la brancher sur l'emac et sur imovie, mais quand on la essayé , l'ecran est resté bleu et cela marquait "camera deconnecté".
Dans le salon video num , on ma dit que ma cam netait surement pas compatible, donc autant dire que dans ce cas , jai attendu 2 mois pour rien car si elle n'est pas compatible, ca sert a rien que j'achete un ordi.
Mais d'autres me disent que c pas possible que ma cam ne soit pas comptible, elle date de lannee derniere , et elle a le DV donc on doit pouvoir la brancher.
Alors si quelqun a reussi avec une samsung D70, quil me le dise, se serait gentil.
Et en 2eme j'aimerais poser une autre question.
Le G5 arrivant , je pense qu'une baisse des prix va se faire sentir sur les power G4, alors jaimerais dune part savoir si quelqun a des infos sur les Power G4 et leurs prix , et j'aimerais savoir si iDVD est uniquement compatible avec le super drive interne livré en serie avec les macs ou si iDVD peut fonctionner avec un super drive externe que je placerais dans une tour G4.
Voila, vous en remerciant davance pour votre aide ou vos infos.
Fa


----------



## Zitoune (7 Juillet 2003)

Si j'étais toi, je prendrais une tour G4 avec un écran 17" de façon à pouvoir rajouter un superdrive en interne au besoin !

PS : mais ce serait bien de ne pas répéter les mêmes choses un peu partout


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

bon moi aussi je me pose une question.

on était décidés à acheter un emac superdrive pour faire les vidéos de vacances, bref, du imovie et idvd, avec bien sur un peu d'itunes et de web/mail...

maintenant je vois chez cami que je peux acheter le pwermac G4 mono 1Ghz (le dernier modèle) pour 1160 euros avec combo.
si j'ajoute le prix d'un superdrive interne (270 euros), j'arrive, hors écran, à 1430 euros, soit 20 de moins que l'emac.
les avantages sont : 
- je peux rajouter une barette de 512 sans jeter les autres (voir 2...)
- j'ai un combo très performants pour l'encodage et un superdrive pour idvd
- j'ai une machine "évolutive", et qui je pense répondra parfaitement à mes besoins.

les inconvénients sont : 
- 20Gb de DD en moins.
- je n'ai pas iDVD. comment se le procurer? il fonctionnera si j'ajoute un graveur pioneer en interne?
- il parait très bruyant... quid par rapport à l'emac?
- j'ai pas d'écran. quel conseil me donnez vous? un écran plat 15' ou un cathodique 17? je serais plus tenté par le plat (on en trouve des bons à environ 250 euros)

je précise que ça n'est pas pour jouer, c'est juste pour être l'ordinateur familial...

est-ce qu'un powermac est compatible avec cet usage?
est-ce que j'aurai un réel avantage à prendre le powermac ?
je précise que les 1650 euros auquels j'arrive après l'achat du superdrive et de l'écran sont VRAIMENT un MAXIMUM!!! pas question d'acheter l'imac, ni un autre powermac...


merci!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2003)

c'est moi qui t'ai donné l'idée mac ready!
avec la promo de surcouf,soit un power mac G4  1 giga pour 1200 euros!avec un bon CRT ,on arrive effectivement au prix de l'eMac ...

moi qui défend l'eMac ,force est de reconnaitre que la ,il n'y a pas photo,je prendrait la tour!
mais...l'eMac garde un avantage ,sont coté tt en un ,parce qu'il a le meme encombrement que le moniteur,et dans mon cas (petit bureau ) la tour se retrouverait surement par terre...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * bon moi aussi je me pose une question.
> 
> on était décidés à acheter un emac superdrive pour faire les vidéos de vacances, bref, du imovie et idvd, avec bien sur un peu d'itunes et de web/mail...
> 
> ...



et bien c'est effectivement le choix du moment !
un power mac G4 bradé(+ un écran) ou un emac pour a peu pres le meme prix!
choix difficile!
l'eMac a un avantage important ,il est tt en un ...et a un superdrive...
mais inconvenient,peu évolutif...

et bien la réponse est simple :celui qui veut tt tout de suite,il prend l'eMac ...
celui qui veut pouvoir évoluer plus tard(superdrive ...) il prend le power mac(pour idvd ,je ne sais pas désolé)

pour l'ecran,je te conseille sans aucune hésitation un CRT 17" Mitsubishi...c'est largement mieux qu'un TFT bas de gamme...

syd


----------



## Eric999 (17 Juillet 2003)

Pour 250 euros tu peux t'acheter un cathodique de 19"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2003)

Eric999 a dit:
			
		

> * Pour 250 euros tu peux t'acheter un cathodique de 19"   *



pourquoi pas ...mais 19 pouces CRT ,question profondeur sur le bureau,çà craint un peu ,non??


syd


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

disons que c'est vraiment le superdrive que je veux, donc je l'acheterais immédiatement...
le seul truc qui me fait hésiter pour le powermac, c'est le bruit...
mais comme il parait que l'emac en fait bcp aussi...

on va en discuter (vite, à mon avis ils vont vite partir), et je pense que je m'orienterais plus vers la tour...


ou on peut acheter le superdrive pas cher?


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

sur LCDC, il y a moyen d'acheter le dernier pioneer, le 106 (DVD+/- RW).

marchera t-il sur le powermac?
avec iDVD?
pourrais je graver des DVD+R?


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

je m'autorépond;..

il semble qu'apple adopte désormais des modèles sony... donc mieux vaut acheter le 105. 
il est à 219 euros TTC livraison comprise.
ça nous fait le powermac G4 1Ghz avec deux lecteurs optiques (un combo et un superdrive), pour un magnifique 1380 euros!!!!! si on rajoute une petite barette de 512, histoire de le rendre utilisable, on arrive à 1440 euros! dingue... vraiment dingue...

je crois que je vais me laisser tenter... et prendre avec ça un bon écran plat 15"...


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Juillet 2003)

Pour iDVD, 2 possibilités :
- Soit tu installe ton grveur DVD avant d'installer Mac OS X et le système en le reconnaissant t'installe iDVD.
- Soit il le reconnait pas, et après l'installatiin, tu utilises Pacifist pour extraire iDVD du CD de Jaguar.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * je m'autorépond;..
> 
> il semble qu'apple adopte désormais des modèles sony... donc mieux vaut acheter le 105.
> il est à 219 euros TTC livraison comprise.
> ...



la question est :utiliseras t effectivement les deux lecteurs?
A mon avis ,un suffit...
sur l'apple store on peut remplacer le combo par superdrive...
mais le 1 giga n'existe plus ,par contre ils font le 1,25 giga...

1440euros +un ecran plat de bonne qualité ,cela va tourner autour des 2000 euros tt de meme...

syd


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

je préfère de loin avoir le dernier modèle, il en reste en stock dans plusieurs maga, et rajouter le 2nd lecteur...
il ne me sera pas utilise d'en avoir 2, mais comme le combo est bcp plus performant que le superdrive (en lecture cd - importation dans itunes et en gravure), c'est pas plus mal d'avoir les deux...


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Pour iDVD, 2 possibilités :
> - Soit tu installe ton grveur DVD avant d'installer Mac OS X et le système en le reconnaissant t'installe iDVD.
> - Soit il le reconnait pas, et après l'installatiin, tu utilises Pacifist pour extraire iDVD du CD de Jaguar.
> 
> ...



merci!!! je savais pas que c'était sur le cd d'instal de jaguar!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * je préfère de loin avoir le dernier modèle, il en reste en stock dans plusieurs maga, et rajouter le 2nd lecteur...
> il ne me sera pas utilise d'en avoir 2, mais comme le combo est bcp plus performant que le superdrive (en lecture cd - importation dans itunes et en gravure), c'est pas plus mal d'avoir les deux...
> 
> *



vu sous cet angle,effectivement...

syd


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

en plus on peut trouver chez LCDC pour 219 euros livraison comprise le superdrive... moins cher que l'option chez apple, et on garde le combo en plus!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * en plus on peut trouver chez LCDC pour 219 euros livraison comprise le superdrive... moins cher que l'option chez apple, et on garde le combo en plus!  *



moi j'ai regardé sur apple store education(si tu as la chance c'en bénéficer)
Power mac G4 1,25 giga/256Mo/80Go/ATI 9000 pro 64Mo/combo/ecran 17"TFT apple et enceintes pro speaker pour 2200 euros...
reste a rajouter plus tard le super drive...

syd


----------



## decoris (17 Juillet 2003)

et merde!!!! je viens de téléphoner pour acheter mon mono 1GHZ, il n'en n'ont plus!!! ils sont tous parti à une vitessse folle, preuve qu'apple devrait vraiment avoir une machine comme ça dans sa gamme!!!!

zut!!!!


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

bon tant pis, je viens de passer commande d'un emac superdrive...


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * bon tant pis, je viens de passer commande d'un emac superdrive...  *


Tu pouvais pas le trouver dans un autre magasin ?


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu pouvais pas le trouver dans un autre magasin ?
> 
> 
> ...



ils en ont encore chez CLG, mais à 1310 euros et a la fnac à 1400...

chez cami je le payais 1160...

pas grave, je m'achèterai un G5 fin de vie dans 3 ans! 

d'ici là, un emac superdrive!!! (1450 euros, c'est assez raisonnable...)


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

encore une dernière petite question : 
niveau perf, je suppose qu'ils sont assez proches, le PM 1Ghz et l'emac 1Ghz...
la seule différence est dans la cache N3 et dans la mémoire DDR.

dans quels cas précis verrais-je une différence?


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *dans quels cas précis verrais-je une différence?  *


quand tu voudras ajouter 3 disques dur, 1 disque optique, 3 barettes de ram, 4 cartes pci, ou tout simplement changer la carte video sur bus AGP, et j'en passe...


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> quand tu voudras ajouter 3 disques dur, 1 disque optique, 3 barettes de ram, 4 cartes pci, ou tout simplement changer la carte video sur bus AGP, et j'en passe...
> 
> 
> ...



Quand tes ports Firewire seront grillés comme sur l'iMac 500 que j'ai en ce moment. Tu te maudiras d'avoir acheté un intégré ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quand tes ports Firewire seront grillés comme sur l'iMac 500 que j'ai en ce moment. Tu te maudiras d'avoir acheté un intégré ...  *


ficelle a raison,mais pas Melaure:
sur un power mac,on peut rajouter tt plein de trucs...
mais pour le port grillé ,çà peut arriver sur n'importe quel ordi,il ne faut pas généralisé...
sauf si comme Melaure,on a des préjugés sur le intégrés...

syd


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> *
> quand tu voudras ajouter 3 disques dur, 1 disque optique, 3 barettes de ram, 4 cartes pci, ou tout simplement changer la carte video sur bus AGP, et j'en passe...
> 
> 
> ...



cet ordi servira pour que ma mère regarde ses mail, ma soeur utilise itunes, et moi imovie +idvd

80Gb c'est assez... un superdrive, pas besoin de plus! avec 768Mb de ram, ça suffira, des carte PCI, pourquoi faire?, la carte vidéo, pas besoin, je joue pas...


----------



## ficelle (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> cet ordi servira pour que ma mère regarde ses mail, ma soeur utilise itunes, et moi imovie +idvd
> 
> 80Gb c'est assez... un superdrive, pas besoin de plus! avec 768Mb de ram, ça suffira, des carte PCI, pourquoi faire?, la carte vidéo, pas besoin, je joue pas...  *



de toute façon, tu as passé commande, alors ça ne sert à rien de jouer les rabat-joie.


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> ficelle a raison,mais pas Melaure:
> sur un power mac,on peut rajouter tt plein de trucs...
> mais pour le port grillé ,çà peut arriver sur n'importe quel ordi,il ne faut pas généralisé...
> ...



A la différence, Sydney, que le remplacement de la carte mère de cet iMac à couté 3500 francs lorsque le proc graphique à grillé. Lorsque les ports Firewire ont ensuite grillés, son propriétaire en a eu raz-le-bol de ce qu'il appelle "une saloperie d'intégré" et il a acheté un PowerMac G4. Il n'achètera plus jamais d'intégrés ...

En effet dans une tour tu peux mettre une carte PCI Firewire qui ne coûte rien comparé au changement de la carte mère.

Ce ne sont pas des préjugés. En achetant un PowerMac, on joue la sécurité car le remplacement du proc ou de la carte graphique sera beaucoup moins cher. Idem pour la connectique numérique que l'on peut avoir sur des cartes PCI pas chères.

Heureusement il n'y a pas beaucoup d'iMac conserné. Mais quand ça te tombe dessus et que tu n'est plus sous garantie, ça te côute 2 à 5 plus cher à réparer que si tu avais un PowerMac ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> A la différence, Sydney, que le remplacement de la carte mère de cet iMac à couté 3500 francs lorsque le proc graphique à grillé. Lorsque les ports Firewire ont ensuite grillés, son propriétaire en a eu raz-le-bol de ce qu'il appelle "une saloperie d'intégré" et il a acheté un PowerMac G4. Il n'achètera plus jamais d'intégrés ...
> 
> ...



bon je suis bien d'accord,je sais tres bien qu'une tour ,on peut changer facilement tous les trucs dedans...
mon prochain sera une tour...un G5  bradé ,dans 3 ans ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il y a des mauvais numéro partout...

syd


----------



## melaure (18 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon je suis bien d'accord,je sais tres bien qu'une tour ,on peut changer facilement tous les trucs dedans...
> mon prochain sera une tour...un G5  bradé ,dans 3 ans ??
> ...



J'espère sincèrement que tu n'auras aucun soucis ... Mais je pense quand même qu'Apple pourrait donner une garantie un petit peu plus longue ...


----------



## Foguenne (18 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...cet ordi servira pour que ma mère regarde ses mail, ma soeur utilise itunes, et moi imovie +idvd...*



J'ai comme l'impression que ta soeur et ta mère vont surtout avoir droit à un iBook 500 avec gros DD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Une moto, un nouveau Mac, il me semble que tu es gâté cette année. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Félicitations pour ton achat, amuse toi bien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'espère sincèrement que tu n'auras aucun soucis ... Mais je pense quand même qu'Apple pourrait donner une garantie un petit peu plus longue ...  *



bof ,tu sais,s'il me fais 4 ans ,je suis content...
mon premier  iMac a eu des soucis d'ecran au bout de ce temps la ...mais il marchais encore...
parce que finalement si tu prends une tour ,tu peux changer tt plein de trucs,mais y en t'il bc qui le font ?parce que une carte accéleratrice,c'est assez cher non???
moi je connais deux personnes qui ont des power mac (meme pas G3):mon oncle et le mari d'une collegue,et bien ils l'ont depuis longtemps et n'ont pas changé grand chose dedans ,ci ce n'est l'ajout d'un dd plus gros et de ram...
avec un intergré ,si çà dure au moins 3 ou 4 ans ,c'est bon,apres tu jette et tu en reprends un autre...
enfin ,c'est une façon de voir...mais c'est vra iqu'une tour c'est plus évolutif...parce que pour démonter un iMac ou eMac ,c'est pas simple...encore que l'eMac a un coté pratique que n'avais pas mon premier iMac c'est l'acces mémoire:il suffit de retrourner la machine et d'ouvrir  une trappe,ce qui m'a permis d'ajouter moi meme la ram...ce que je n'aurais pas fait dans l'iMac...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quand tes ports Firewire seront grillés comme sur l'iMac 500 que j'ai en ce moment. Tu te maudiras d'avoir acheté un intégré ...  *



pour les firewire ,melaure,peut etre que les miens sont grillés??
je n'ai pas le moyen de le savoir ,car je n'ai pas de périphérique firewire!
encore que mon scan epson 2450 a un port firewireen plus de l'usb,mais je n'achete pas le cable ,car il parait que ce scanner ne gagne pas grand chose en rapidité avec le firewire...
d'apres réponse photo en tout cas...

syd


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'espère sincèrement que tu n'auras aucun soucis ... Mais je pense quand même qu'Apple pourrait donner une garantie un petit peu plus longue ...  *



ils la donnent ,mais il faut la payer (apple care) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




syd


----------



## decoris (18 Juillet 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai comme l'impression que ta soeur et ta mère vont surtout avoir droit à un iBook 500 avec gros DD.
> 
> ...



non, je te jure, l'emac c'est d'abord parceque ma moman a besoin d'un ordi pour ses mail de bureau!
moi je garde l'ibook, j'ai besoin d'un portable à l'unif... disons que ça m'arrange bien qu'ils soient d'accord de l'acheter cet été, comme ça je pourrai faire mumuse avec jusqu'en septembre!!!!!





sinon à part ça, la moto c'est le pied!!! depuis que le rodage est fini, c'est vraiment super gai!


----------



## decoris (19 Juillet 2003)

pour finir, plus d'emac (commande annulée) et commande d'un powermac G4 mono 1Ghz cehz macline!!!!

cool!!


----------



## melaure (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> * pour finir, plus d'emac (commande annulée) et commande d'un powermac G4 mono 1Ghz cehz macline!!!!
> 
> cool!!  *




La raison a pris le dessus !


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> La raison a pris le dessus !
> 
> 
> ...



non, la raison aurait été de prendre l'emac (1440 tout compris) tandis qu'ici je suis à 
1241 : powermac
219 : superdrive
= 1460... sans écran!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Juillet 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non, la raison aurait été de prendre l'emac (1440 tout compris) tandis qu'ici je suis à
> 1241 : powermac
> ...



parce que tus as choisis le superdrive!
avec 219 euros tu as pratiquement un superbe CRT 17" mitsubishi...
le superdrive ne ferait pas partie de l'une de mes priorités,sachant que dans une tour ,on peut toujours le rajouter plus tard...

syd


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Syd tu as l'air d'aimer ce 17" de mitsu , pq ? 
Sir


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> parce que tus as choisis le superdrive!
> avec 219 euros tu as pratiquement un superbe CRT 17" mitsubishi...
> ...



étant donné que la deuxième raison d'achat (après celle de permettre à ma mère de consulter ses mail...) est d'utiliser iDVD, le superdrive est indispensable... 

on verra pour l'écran, mais j'hésite entre différents modèles 17"TFT entre 395 et 450 euros...


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Entre 395 et 450  des 17" TFT ? Mais tu te bousilles les yeux ?


----------



## decoris (20 Juillet 2003)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Entre 395 et 450  des 17" TFT ? Mais tu te bousilles les yeux ?  *



pas du tout... 
il y en a 4 ou 5 ici, qui ont l'air pas mal : 
LCDC


----------



## Sir (20 Juillet 2003)

Merci


----------

